# virtual graphics card



## dans_mahajan (May 8, 2008)

does there is any software which creates virtual graphics card just as virtual cdrom.help me!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes its called 3dAnalyze


----------



## dans_mahajan (May 8, 2008)

thank U


----------



## BaM_bAM (May 17, 2008)

Oh damn really, will it take your frames up or something?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Its for people that have bad gpus like geforce 2 or 3's. It should enable modern games to run.


----------



## BaM_bAM (May 17, 2008)

Oh okay cool, so if for instance you have an 8 or 9 series, it won't help?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

No , this is for old cards


----------



## BaM_bAM (May 17, 2008)

Cool, thanx..


----------



## arnab321 (Dec 15, 2008)

but it is not working for me. i hv 256 mb system ram, and 8 mb video ram(of that low end built-in video card). im using xp sp2. running crysis in 3danalyse shows a black screen for 2 secs. and terminates.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Its for older computers , not ancient ones. 8mb is barley enough for dvd playback , same with 256mb of ram.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Perfect! I've been looking for something like this and I built a new computer with agp and built in graphics! Thankyou This will up it so much better!


----------

